# ISO Seafood Enchiladas?



## Quizzie (Apr 9, 2006)

Looking for a easy recipe for this dish. Any clues?


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 10, 2006)

I have had an enchilada made with crawfish.  There was a restaurant called Crawdaddy Bayou that made them and they were good.

I believe the crawfish was cooked with the holy trinity of Cajun cooking (onions, celery and some green bellpeppers) and had a healthy dose of cumin, corrainder and cayanne pepper.   

The enchiladas seemed to be pretty standard in that they were made with corn tortillas and were stuffed with this mixture and were topped with a rich red sauce and cheddar and queso cheeses and green onions.  

I am sure you can substitute other seafood.  The crawfish added a unique dimension to enchiladas and made them beyond the ordinary.


----------



## Quizzie (Apr 10, 2006)

Yakuta, that sounds YUM! But, the enchiladas I am searching for has a mixture of Seafood (crawfish shrimp, and scallops). The sauce is a rich white combination of cream and something else. It also has a mild cheddar cheese for the inside. "I need the sauce recipe". I have never seen it with red. But, curious on the taste.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 10, 2006)

I think you want a green chili or tomatillo sauce for that.Red would be too heavy flavor for the seafood.


----------



## Quizzie (Apr 11, 2006)

jp, I am not familiar with the tomatillo sauce, It is a white rich sauce, that I search for. I am sure I will stummble across it sooner or later. I have eaten it in Texas, Pretty much all over Texas. Mostly in Seafood restraunts. I have eaten green chilli sauce on chicken enchiladas. (made with tomatillo's) I agree on the red sauce.


----------



## Shunka (Apr 11, 2006)

Just use a basic white sauce with cheese added for these. Or you can use a cream of mushroom, celery or shrimp soup as the base. A friend used to use a cream of chicken soup for seafood enchiladas.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 12, 2006)

Cambells make a soup that is called Creamy Chicken Verde.It is actually pretty good and make a decent enchilada or burrito sauce sauce all you do is add enough water to give it a sauce consistancy I add a bit of cumin and garlic if you can add some canned chopped green chili.I like it and living in New Mexico we have access to fresh roasted green chili witch we buy buy the bushel and freeze.But like I said go buy some and try it I think it would be perfect for seafood.

Tomatiilos are are green tomato used alot in mexico Im not so crazy for it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 12, 2006)

Simply make a basic white sauce & add whatever cheese you like to taste.  Add your cooked seafood - shrimp, scallops, seafood mix - to HALF the sauce & fill & roll your flour tortillas, placing them seam-side down in a baking dish.  

Mix the remaining half of the white sauce with a small can of green enchilada sauce, pour over the top of the enchiladas, top with more grated cheese, & bake until cheese has melted & everything is heated through.

Top with chopped cilantro & serve.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 12, 2006)

You know, your recipe request got me thinking about how much "Seafood Enchiladas" are really just "Crepes Fruits de Mer", which were so popular years ago before the Mexican food craze began.

In that case you'd nix the green enchilada sauce altogether & just use your white cheese sauce (but with swiss or gruyere cheese), & fill crepes instead of flour tortillas.  You'd also serve them as soon as they were rolled - no baking.


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 12, 2006)

Quizzie the enchilada's I had were definitely made with a red sauce.  They were not heavy and were really delicious.  I clearly remember the enchiladas and the etouffee because both of those were spicy and really flavorful. 

Looks like you got some wonderful alternatives for a white sauce.  Give it a try and even if they are not exactly what you are looking for it may give you a start to improvise and get to the flavor you are after.


----------



## Quizzie (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello everyone, But these enchiladas were made with corn tortillas. not flour. They were not mixed in the sauce. I do not care for campbell's creamed soups. I prefer to make mine instead. I find these soups contain way to many additives. 
BreezyCooking is close-YEAH. The sauce is a basic white , but there is a secret ingrediant, that gives it a pinkish color, and it is not any kind of soup.
I know we'll find the recipe. I have faith in DC chef's
YAKUTA- I wonder if they used an etoffee sauce for the enchiladas. Was there cheddar cheese on the inside?


----------



## Corinne (Apr 15, 2006)

Try this one:
http://www.recipezaar.com/148921

Chi-Chi's used to be one of my favorite restaurants. I always got the same thing: Seafood Chimichanga. Chi-Chi's doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 16, 2006)

Rick Bayless and Zarela Martinez are my 'go-to' folks when it comes to Mexican.  Take a look at this recipe from Rick (although it's a chicken recipe, look at the sauce and see if that's what you want):

http://www.fronterakitchens.com/cooking/recipes/enchiladas_suizas.html

My only other suggestion would be to ask at one of the places you've had this dish, and just ask your server.  I did that, after trying forever to get the creamy melted white cheese sauce so many of the Mexican restaurants use on most everything.  I'd tried Monteray Jack, all of the 'queso' cheeses I could get my hands on and nothing was the texture like the restaurants had.  So ---asked our server, who was the restaurant manager, and he rather sheepishly told me, 'it's just white American cheese, melted with a little milk and chopped jalepenos'!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 16, 2006)

Ahhh "Chi-Chi's" - what a blast from the past.  Both "Chi-Chi's" & "El Torito's" were the 1st Mexican restaurant chains to hit the scene when Mexican food suddenly became "the thing".

The two things about "Chi-Chi's" that always made us laugh were 1) that every single meal looked EXACTLY like it was pictured on the laminated menu.  EXACTLY.  Not a grain of rice, or olive, or parsley garnish in the wrong place.  2) That any dish that would normally or authentically served with sour cream was pointedly served with what "Chi-Chi's" called "Sour Topping" (imitation sour cream).  It just sounded so unappetizing somehow.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 17, 2006)

Sour Cream on Mexican Food started as a California thing I do like it on some Mexican dishes but not on Enchiladas.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 17, 2006)

To tell you the truth, I only like it on enchilada dishes that have a green sauce, although I do occasionally enjoy a dollop on top of chili.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 18, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Sour Cream on Mexican Food started as a California thing I do like it on some Mexican dishes but not on Enchiladas.


 
Call me a sinner, japes, but I like a glob of sour cream on all Mexican entrees. (Maybe it's because I was born in Cali.)

Wouldn't put it on flan or sopaipillas (sp?), though.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 18, 2006)

It's a personal preference so if you want sour cream have it my, DH likes it on his mexican food.


----------

